# Greeting From Florida



## Badgamuss (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello from NE Florida.

I am a proud owner of a 2005 Outback 23rs. I sold my popup and upgraded to a travel trailer. The wife and I finally decided that the Popup was becoming too much work setting up and taking down everytime we wanted to get into it.

We love our new trailer. It is in pretty good shape for a 2005 and everything works perfectly. I am missing all of the manuals for it. If anyone knows where to find them, that would be helpful. The company website only has manuals as far back as 2009. They help some but not with specific details for my model yea.


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Greetings from Tampa Bay. We too sold the popup, moved up to a 2005 OB (bought it in Jax!), saw the photo of your's...looks good (on the portal!).

We'll be heading up to N. Florida for Thanksgiving week, two parks, Stephen Foster and Spirit Of The Suwanee. Good luck with the new rig!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site ...









Try this link and see if it works .. My link


----------



## Badgamuss (Oct 11, 2013)

Snow said:


> Welcome to the site ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snow,
Thanks for the link. That is what I have been looking for.


----------



## supenate (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site. We are in Brandon florida, just east of Tampa. Congrats on the new to you unit . We are unfortunately on our 2nd unit in a year, unfortunately due to rookie mistake of not putting awning in during a storm and havoc insuing resulting in a totaled unit. But we are back with a 2008 27rsds and loving it. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------

